# dare I say it? pickled turkey gizzards



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 23, 2007)

*Hey everyone, I know I said I had a recipe for pickled turkey gizzards, it seems to have snuck out of my cook book. I did a search here and couldn't find one. Any body got one? I just ordered 10# of gizzards so I need to get ready for them. Also, do I need glass one gallon jars, or is plastic tubs ok? I used to see pickled eggs and gizzards in bars, just on the shelf, no refridgeration. That don't seem like it would work. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Thanks in advance, Debi, if this is on your site, please kick my butt. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Your site is on my desktop. Terry*


----------



## monty (Sep 23, 2007)

Gee, sufferin', Terry! 

I have processed so many turkeys in my time that I never gave a thought to the gizzard being a delicasy when pickled. I'll have to scout around and see if'n I can hep you out, son!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

Terry I don't have a recipe but I did a search and found a few. I was surprised to find they are really expensive and considered low carb-low fat.  Check these out:

http://www.recipezaar.com/bb/viewtop...74ef3afa1a99a4


----------



## monty (Sep 23, 2007)

*Terry, this is NOT my grandma's recipe. it is something I sorta had hanging around just in case.*

*That's what happens to your mind when you go from being a database developer to a truck drivin' bucket loader pilotin' excavator jockey!*

*Enjoy*
*and *
*Cheers!*


*GRANDMA'S PICKLED TURKEY GIZZARDS RECIPE

*1/2 gallon turkey gizzards
 3 cups vinegar
 2 cups water
1 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon mixed allspice
2 dried red peppers
1/2 stick cinnamon
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 large onion, peeled and sliced

Place fresh gizzards in a 4-quart Dutch oven. Pour enough cold water over the gizzards to cover. Heat to boiling, immediately reduce temperature to simmer. Simmer until tender, about 45-60 minutes.

In another saucepan, combine vinegar, water, salt, sugar and spices. Heat to boiling and continue to boil for 5 minutes. Remove from heat and cool. Stir in the garlic clove. In a sterlized glass or crockery container, alternately layer gizzards and onion slices. Pour vinegar brine over gizzards and onions. Cover and refrigerate. For maximum flavor, refrigerate for 8 to 12 hours. Always keep homemade pickled gizzards refrigerated as they have no perservatives and can cause quite a belly ache if they go bad.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 23, 2007)

*  I thank you sir, (I'd call ya dad, but were too close to the same age
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) I like sour and puckery foods, give me lemon juice and vinegar, and I'm a happy guy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 23, 2007)

Reminds me of a rather hilarious *'Pucker Factor'* story I'll have to tell ya sometime...but, not here...


Until later...


----------

